# Finance Graduate looking to work in India



## kpdude (May 12, 2013)

Good Evening Folks!

I am from the UK and I am due to graduate with a degree in Accounting and Finance (with 6 years experience working in sales/ / administration).

It is my dream to move to India and find work in the field I have studied in.

I know this is a generic question but I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction in terms of employability for a British graduate in India?

Any information you can pass my way would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

You can try your options in bangalore and mumbai. Start posting to headhunters to start with.


----------



## vin2win (May 18, 2013)

Hello Charlie

You can go through various job sites in India such as Monster India and Naukri.

And there are plenty more if you browse through online.

Getting a Job in India is very tough, unless you have a very good education from a reputed university or you have a good experience.

I advice you to get a job in any of the UK companies who established their business in India.
Then you request them to post you in their Indian branches. This would work out.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

jvinil said:


> Hello Charlie
> 
> You can go through various job sites in India such as Monster India and Naukri.
> 
> ...


How much salary can he expect? I have a similar education and experience background with him. How many hours a week will he work if he finds a job?


----------



## vin2win (May 18, 2013)

Hello tobefar77

Why you are so interested in his details?
Post your designation and your experience, to know your salary


----------



## catch-it (Jul 16, 2013)

tobefar77 said:


> How much salary can he expect? I have a similar education and experience background with him. How many hours a week will he work if he finds a job?


The salaries in finance field are varied. Typically you can expect from USD12,000 to USD15,000 per annum depending on the level which you get hired. Regarding working hours be sure that most companied do not have concept paying you overtime. Working hours may be on higher side as compared to US or European standard. Let me know what is your tolerence level.


Thanks


----------



## catch-it (Jul 16, 2013)

kpdude said:


> Good Evening Folks!
> 
> I am from the UK and I am due to graduate with a degree in Accounting and Finance (with 6 years experience working in sales/ / administration).
> 
> ...


As rightly pointed out in the forum, the best way to search job in India is through job portals like naukri and monster india. The interview will surely be through telephone and in some cases through video conference. I suggest if you some get a local number with the call forwarded to your UK number.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

catch-it said:


> The salaries in finance field are varied. Typically you can expect from USD12,000 to USD15,000 per annum depending on the level which you get hired. Regarding working hours be sure that most companied do not have concept paying you overtime. Working hours may be on higher side as compared to US or European standard. Let me know what is your tolerence level.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thank you very much for the reply. I think $12,000 per year should be enough to live in India. Because previously I asked someone from India about the living expenses. He told me that you can live here with about $350 per month including the rent of a flat with a single room. 

Is it easy for me to get a tourist and work visa from India? I am a Turkish citizen, single. I will come alone to India. Thanks again.


----------



## catch-it (Jul 16, 2013)

tobefar77 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. I think $12,000 per year should be enough to live in India. Because previously I asked someone from India about the living expenses. He told me that you can live here with about $350 per month including the rent of a flat with a single room.
> 
> Is it easy for me to get a tourist and work visa from India? I am a Turkish citizen, single. I will come alone to India. Thanks again.


Hi be aware about one thing that getting job in India is extremely difficult. I Would advice you to first get a job before coming here. As for the expenses you information is right.
Thanks


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

catch-it said:


> Hi be aware about one thing that getting job in India is extremely difficult. I Would advice you to first get a job before coming here. As for the expenses you information is right.
> Thanks


Thank your very much sir. I was in need to confirm if the living expenses are correct or not. ı am sure India is better than Turkey. Best Regards.


----------



## catch-it (Jul 16, 2013)

*living expenses*



tobefar77 said:


> Thank your very much sir. I was in need to confirm if the living expenses are correct or not. ı am sure India is better than Turkey. Best Regards.


Hi, 
About living expenses. Following may be very broad guidelines. I am posting figure in INR as exchange rate keeps changing.

Monthly Rent (per head, per month) : 7500-10000
Food (per head , per day): 200-500
Transportation (per month): 1500-3000
Milk (per head per month): 600-1200

What else you want to know?

Thanks


----------



## gunnyganatra (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, my advice would be to pinpoint a few companies in your field and either email or phone them to get in contact with HR directly. Referrals go a long way in India especially in a market as competitive as Mumbai, but having worked there myself I can tell you that its better to get in touch directly since most online ads or postings go quite unnoticed due to thousands of applicants giving half-hearted applications.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

hi tobefar,

current job market in india is very dull. It would be better if you try job searching for different country.


----------

